# Convenience kits



## mshafr (Nov 17, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of billing J3490 for point of use convenience kits?  J3490 is listed as unclassified drug code at which our practice wants to start using these kits for Bupivilog kits, interarticular joint kits and Lidolog kit.  
If anyone can help me figure out whether this is correct i would appreciate it!


----------



## slenert (May 22, 2015)

*Lidolog Kit*

Im billing J3490 for the Lidolog Kit but getting denials stating not an approved injectable drug. If anyone has a better way of billing for these kits and getting paid please help..


----------



## dwaldman (May 23, 2015)

mshafr, I believe this reimbursement is included in the procedure payment in office setting with the site of service differential to cover the supplies necessary to perform the procedure in terms of Medicare payment methodology. 

From Medicare perspective, in a hospital or ASC there is no separate payment for supplies such as these kits and I don't believe they would change that concept in office setting either.


----------

